# Tour de Bronx



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

Anyone in? http://www.transalt.org/calendar/tourdebronx/index.html 
Not as nicely set up as the 5 Boro but similar to the NYC Century. It does go through some very beautiful parts of the Bronx I never knew existed. I did it 2 years ago on my MTB cuz it was pouring. Want to use the road bike if the weather cooperates.
I'm starting at the botanical garden with a couple of buddies.


----------



## SpinWheelz (Jul 14, 2004)

Starting from the Woodlawn Metro North start point with two friends. All on mountain bikes, I'll be on one heavily modified for the road. Singlespeed, natch.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

SpinWheelz said:


> Starting from the Woodlawn Metro North start point with two friends. All on mountain bikes, I'll be on one heavily modified for the road. Singlespeed, natch.


Are you doing the 25 or 40? and what gearing do you plan on using? 
I'm trying to decide if I should do the 40 with my roady or the 25 with my singlespeed. 

Does anyone know how fast is the pace on the 40 miles? I assume it will be a similar pace to the Bike NY or other Charity rides.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

Just like all the other rides. Kinda slow in the beginning but it picks up as people drop out. Around City Island is where it really gets confusing as people starts to getlost. It is not very well marked. two years ago, my group of 6 ended up becoming 3 different groups never being able to meet up till the end. Seems like we all ended up taking different routes.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm quite interested in the ride. If I start at Riverdale (plan to do 50), do I finish at Riverdale or at the Botanical Garden? 

If I choose to start at the Botanical Garden (and do 40), do I end up at the Botanical Garden?

I know the festivities are held at the Botanical Garden so I'd like to finish there. 

Thanks!


----------



## SpinWheelz (Jul 14, 2004)

Doing the 25 miles ride here. I currently have 46x18 gearing on the bike, but may bump that up to a 44x16.


----------

